# What’s the best way to import my Cubase MIDI into Dorico for orchestration?



## Fitz (Aug 30, 2021)

Starting orchestration for a film for soloists. Can anyone enlighten me on the best workflow to export my midi from my Cubase sessions into Dorico?


----------



## Tren (Aug 31, 2021)

MusicXML Export. Then import and clean up in Dorico.

Otherwise, export MIDI track by track.

Dorico can import Cubase Expression Maps, as well.

Really depends on how you compose in your DAW, too. If you use a track per articulation, then some consolidation may be needed.


----------



## Fitz (Aug 31, 2021)

Tren said:


> MusicXML Export. Then import and clean up in Dorico.
> 
> Otherwise, export MIDI track by track.
> 
> ...


What are the benefits of XML over midi? What parameters do you export with it?


----------



## Tren (Aug 31, 2021)

Fitz said:


> What are the benefits of XML over midi? What parameters do you export with it?


MusicXML 4.0 Documentation


----------



## andyhy (Sep 12, 2021)

Using XML as the medium between DAW and Dorico often seems to work better than midi. Then clean it up it Dorico. If you prefer midi then importing midi tracks individually rather than all in one go is also important in order to avoid a roadcrash.


----------

